# Raceland air ride setup?



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

has anyone yet to use raceland coilovers for a air ride setup? are they worth it? will they work? only asking b/c i have them on my gli! thnx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Raceland air ride setup? (EuRoGTI86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EuRoGTI86* »_has anyone yet to use raceland coilovers for a air ride setup? are they worth it? will they work? only asking b/c i have them on my gli! thnx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

nah theyre the wrong color or somethin.


----------



## Banana.Phone (Jun 3, 2008)

*Re: Raceland air ride setup? (justrave)*

The threads don't go high enough and the chicken is over cooked.


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

so will work or not? i'm looking for helpful answer no b/s. thnx


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

this just doesn't taste right.


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

i have bags on racelands.


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

pm sent


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

yes they work. but you should get off the internet, get under your car and see what works and what doesn't. 
might learn something.


----------



## SoloGLI (Jan 20, 2005)

I just saw a setup with Racelands and UV Air bags on a 20th and the setup works just fine. The car I saw it on wasn't the LOWEST car, but he said he still had about 2 inches left to go on the coils before they were spun all the way down. So I'm sure it will work just fine.


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

yes they work.. there's already a thread about this I have raceland front struts


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*

can u plz post up the thread in here so i can follow it. thnx


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

















my rabbit bagged on racelands..


----------



## gtigotbigturbo (Apr 7, 2008)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4442920 I think there's a pic of my mk2 on racelands if not just search my topics for my build thread there kinda bumpy but you can get plenty low with them


----------



## EuRoGTI86 (Sep 28, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## hedmisten (Apr 23, 2009)

Zane..still love the rabbit down like that. Ever get new wheels on there?


----------



## xZANEx (Feb 15, 2008)

*FV-QR*

almost.. should be on within the next day or two


----------

